# My bottles from Carraba's!



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 26, 2010)

Father's day we asked the manager to save me the wine bottles and he agreed. I picked them up from my SIL's yesterday and in just three week days I ended up with 60, most 1.5 liter.
Only down side is that they are running about 50/50 cork top and screw top.
It surprised me to see what I thought was some decent wine, in screw top bottles??
I guess wineries bottle some wine for the restuarant business in screw tops like a house wine?


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes more and more wineries are using screw top. It seams like "you can't say cheap wine comes in screw tops anymore"
I think Allie said most wine "down under" is in screw tops.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 26, 2010)

Now the question is what to do, what to do...
Should I try to find some screw tops, try to cork a few and see what the results are or just trash them. 
Either way, getting 30 good corking bottles in three days is a good score. I bet week ends are going to be killer.


----------



## Slyder73 (Jun 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yes more and more wineries are using screw top. It seams like "you can't say cheap wine comes in screw tops anymore"
> I think Allie said most wine "down under" is in screw tops.



I heard a fellow Yellow Tail on the radio a couple years ago here in Vancouver being interviewed. I remember his answer, when asked the question about why more wine is coming in screw tops. He said someting along the lines of market research showing that the average North American and Canadian will drink their wine within 72 hours of buying. The screwtop fits the market better and cost less. Europeans apparently buy and save their wine for months or years longer on average so apparently they are still mostly cork and staying cork over there (though I've not been to check this out).


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 28, 2010)

I picked up my second load from them and it too ran about half and half. Still running big bottles though, very few 750's.
They also started throwing the whiskey bottles in the can too, so instead of complaining and messing up was is seeming like a good thing, I'll just put them in my recycle bin and look like one hell of an alcoholic!


----------



## Green Mountains (Jun 28, 2010)

BTW, don't use corks on the screwtops. It's been reported here that the glass isn't thick enough to safely take the pressure of a cork and the glass will crack or shatter.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 2, 2010)

The bottles are really adding up. I picked them up again and the 32 gallon garbage can was over full.
Ended up with 25 - 1.5 corkable bottles, 6 -750's and 13 1.5 screwtops.
Now to figure out how to start storing them until I need them.


----------

